# Atlas 46 Tool Pouch/Belt



## Quecmo (Nov 8, 2010)

Has anyone seen these or have experience with them? www.atlas46.com

Never seen them before. Lifetime guarantee. Made in USA. I would've loved this back when I was working construction.


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

Carpenter gear. 

Pretty common for cabinet and finish carpenters.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Reminds me of the 'Skillers' products you used to get from Duluth Trading. They claimed the products were by 'those sensible Swedes'.

The tool vest or even a bib is a well proven concept. Bib overalls used to come in a fairly wide range of bib styles with each brand having its own sort of signature pocket or stitching feature that set them apart. You could also buy them with nail aprons and/or tool pouches sewn right to the front. Most brands made those aprons removable. I can never get a pair of bibs to fit me right so this tool vest thing would be interesting.


----------

